# 어마어마하다 usage question



## 82riceballs

Hi everyone,

Is 어마어마하다 only used to mean "large" (literally/figuratively)?

e.g.
비용이 어마어마하다
인기가 어마어마하다
어마어마하게 큰 물고기를 잡았어요!

Can you use it in other situations, e.g.
이 스파게티 어마어마하게 맛있어. 
"This spaghetti is so delicious"
오늘 결혼식 갔다왔는데 신부가 어마어마하게 예쁘더라! 
"I went to a wedding and the bride was absolutely gorgeous."
이 책 어마어마하게 두꺼워. 
"This book is extremely thick"

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kross

82riceballs said:


> Can you use it in other situations, e.g.
> 이 스파게티 어마어마하게 맛있어.
> "This spaghetti is so delicious"
> 오늘 결혼식 갔다왔는데 신부가 어마어마하게 예쁘더라!
> "I went to a wedding and the bride was absolutely gorgeous."
> 이 책 어마어마하게 두꺼워.
> "This book is extremely thick"


 All of these examples sound fine (to me).


----------



## dbwhddn10

I am korean 

크다 = large
어마어마하다 = 굉장히 크다 = extremely large


----------



## Rance

dbwhddn10 said:


> I am korean
> 
> 크다 = large
> 어마어마하다 = 굉장히 크다 = extremely large



The usage of 어마어마하다 is not confined to describe just a large physical size.
People somtimes use the expression,"어마어마하게 작다".
It's generally fine to use in order to describe a magnitude which exceeds one's expectation.


----------



## 82riceballs

Interesting! Thanks for all these examples


----------



## dbwhddn10

Rancesorry you are correct!.

어마어마 = extremely or very

but real world extremely small.. almost does not exist.

so 어마어마 하다 = 어마어마하게 크다 in general

see the dictionary example number 1 ( 어마어마하다 = 엄청나다, 많다 )

http://dic.daum.net/word/view.do?wordid=kew000049471&q=어마어마하다


----------



## Rance

Ah, there is no need to apologize. 
Although there are many extremely small things in this real world...
I agree with dbwhddn10 that the expression is used more frequently when describing large size or quantity than extreme beauty/taste.


----------

